# Band Wanted Looking For Bass Drums!!!



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hey im 17 and looking for a band..i live in hamilton so people in the general hamilton area only please. im willing to play just about anything. i play guitar lead or rythem and can sing a bit. i dont care about age or anything just looking for people that wanna jam and play gigs at some point.so if you play bass drums or guitar or know someone who does let me know you can email me at [email protected] thanks


----------

